# K850 sounds better than audio chipped N81!!!



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

Test	(Frequency response) Noise level Dynamic range	THD   IMD + Noise  Stereo crosstalk

Apple iPod	+0.41, -1.16	-91.6	91.8	0.0043 	0.015	-83.6
Samsung i550	+0.74, -0.76	-90.8	86.9	0.0024 	0.033	-89.1
Sony Eric K850	+0.21, -1.04	-85.7	88.8	0.014	0.030	-84.8
Nokia N81	+0.39, -1.13	-86.6	95.8	0.041	0.040	-69.9


frequency response..lower the better
noise level-higher the better
dynamic range-higher the better
thd..lower the better
imd+noise-lower the better
steroe rosstalk-higher the better

to all those guys who had any doubt about SE's audio capabilities..a non walkman phone like the k850 beats the n81, which supposedly has an audio chip..so guys...SE RULEZZZ...and gsmarena has proved it..


Source


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 24, 2008)

Looks like we are heading towards another SE vs NOKIA war !!!


----------



## dtox (May 24, 2008)

checked this on w980 review by gsmarena..


----------



## vista__n00b (May 24, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> Test    (Frequency response) Noise level Dynamic range    THD   IMD + Noise  Stereo crosstalk
> 
> Apple iPod    +0.41, -1.16    -91.6    91.8    0.0043     0.015    -83.6
> Samsung i550    +0.74, -0.76    -90.8    86.9    0.0024     0.033    -89.1
> ...


According to what you post...we are supposed to believe that all these so-called "music/camera phones" sound better than a dedicated *Apple iPod*? Anyone who has listened to an iPod even for a minute will call that insane...simply insane...

These figures seem to be either absolute crap or way skewed in some direction...


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (May 24, 2008)

i have used n81 for sometime and i think the sound quality of this phone is awesome 
and also get 2-3 times my friend k850i
i don't think k850i has not better sound than n81.
n81 is the best phone for music from nokia and k850i is cybetshot phone 
so you want to say that se's k series is better for music than nokia's music phones


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> According to what you post...we are supposed to believe that all these so-called "music/camera phones" sound better than a dedicated *Apple iPod*? Anyone who has listened to an iPod even for a minute will call that insane...simply insane...
> 
> These figures seem to be either absolute crap or way skewed in some direction...



wel thats poof..according to gsmarena....and dude..the ipood doesnt sound as good as some of u thinks it does....the cowons and the creatives are miles better...

@choice-i dint say that..GSMARENA did..so long..


----------



## dtox (May 24, 2008)

the tests are all legitimate and carried out professionally.. try this page if u don't believe..

*www.gsmarena.com/latest_features-review-171p2.php

and the comparision made which was pointed out by amd64_man is here.. its done with spectrum graphs and everything.. just scroll down a bit..

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w980-review-250p6.php


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

Yeah......SE rulez......


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 24, 2008)

Hehe yeah, even a 6000 bucks modded K750 sounds better than a 26000 bucks N series phone  Especially with stereo speakers and the equalizer patch


----------



## vista__n00b (May 24, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ....and dude..the ipood doesnt sound as good as some of u thinks it does....the cowons and the creatives are miles better...


...dude...have you ever owned anything called as a dedicated MP3 player? and btw i am not talking about those cheap _cheeni maal_ people are picking from road side shops these days.

As I earlier said that either these tests are skewed in some way or the setup is completely wrong...no mobile phone can beat iPods at playing music...even thinking something like this is insane (forget about believing it). As far as the proof by gsmarena is concerned...well you take heart in those tests while I listen to my crappy sounding iPod


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

^^^^LOL..i have had an ipod for 4 years now..please dont teach me as to how an ipod sounds...its now stored classily in a drawer..dunno where..and i have no intention o carrying that bulk whereever i go..just for the sake of listening to "better" quality music..and ipod doesnt mean chinese maal..manufactured by apple..if u dint get me..

i have used the creative zen too...and its way better..but i prefer my K850...


----------



## vista__n00b (May 24, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^LOL..i have had an ipod for 4 years now..
> 
> ..but i prefer my K850...


^^^^ LOL!!! Your fanboyism has started to amuse me now!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 24, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> According to what you post...we are supposed to believe that all these so-called "music/camera phones" sound better than a dedicated *Apple iPod*? Anyone who has listened to an iPod even for a minute will call that insane...simply insane...
> These figures seem to be either absolute crap or way skewed in some direction...



I pity u my friend.It seems u r the one who doesnt have a good ear for music.Have u really listened to music on a n-81 or w950?.With which earphonse did u test? not the higher end ones i assume(shure,bose,sennheisser pricier ones).But,have heard with sennheisser base models,the response seems better on i-pod,sm1 pls confirm.
In pmps,its the cowons,i-river's,zen's,sony awz's that rule the roost in terms of audio quality.I wonder whether these music phones would beat any of these.

@choicefreedom2000,
It is only the k-850 which has the audio quality to compete with n-81(debatable whether it beats it)amongst the k-series phones.Its because it was meant as a flagship model for SE at that time.So it has most of the features of the walkman series too such as the Megabass.So w-960 wont have any major difference in audio quality over the k-850.


----------



## dtox (May 24, 2008)

the best thing bout SE is that u can put custom acoustics.. i m sure it sounds better than the pod after putting them.. but then again.. this is to my ears..


----------



## yogi7272 (May 25, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Hehe yeah, even a 6000 bucks modded K750 sounds better than a 26000 bucks N series phone  Especially with stereo speakers and the equalizer patch



yup ..true.. my modded k750i sounds way better than n73 , n82 .. no doubt abt it ..


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

well,someone help me with modding a W810i??


----------



## ico (May 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,someone help me with modding a W810i??


Get ready to install Windows then..........

You'll be needing XS++....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2008)

5mp super cam + brilliant sound=K850..cheers to SE..and the sound has improved with the latter firmwares...

*www.flickr.com/photos/21179102@N07/

not my pics..but taken by a guy named plank in esato..ne comments??phone k850.


----------



## dtox (May 25, 2008)

hmm.. k850i has good cam.. wonder if its better than n82 ka cam.. sound tho is definetly better in k850i


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Get ready to install Windows then..........
> 
> You'll be needing XS++....


well,I got sis's lappy here with XP  !
how about that!

and someone tell me how to flash W810i OS to Original version


----------



## dtox (May 25, 2008)

offtopic: 

^^ here.. i have posted a detailed firmware hacking info on w810i.. hav a look..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-56679.html


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

i once used My EP 630 with W950, nd to my surprise it was just awesome. 
Apple is gud for its style nd feel,but surelly some of the best SE beats it if we use bundled earphones for ipods.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2008)

@dtox-enjoying ur w890 and the A2 platform??..dont worry..it will be hacked into soon..me too waiting to mod my k850..


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

dtox said:


> offtopic:
> 
> ^^ here.. i have posted a detailed firmware hacking info on w810i.. hav a look..
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-56679.html


Thank you!


----------



## dtox (May 25, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> @dtox-enjoying ur w890 and the A2 platform??..dont worry..it will be hacked into soon..me too waiting to mod my k850..



nah.. didnt buy w890..  waiting for w980i... thats my target.. will get it as soon as its available..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2008)

^^^aaah thts cul...me too targeting the w980 as my next phone..lets c..if i dont fall for the 8 mp monster by SE tht is..LOL


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

well,no more new models coming in K-series of SE


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 25, 2008)

^^ praka, if you need any help with modding your W810, pm me your yahoo/gtalk/msn id.

I'm into sony ericsson for life! fanboyism or not, you should agree that it provides excellent music quality. Comparing an iPod to a Sony Ericsson would be like comparing a sofa bed and a cot. A cot provides exclusive sleeping arrangement, while a sofa bed provides excellent sofa arrangement and a good sleeping arrangement. Both of them are the #1 of their own fields, no matter how similar they are.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,no more new models coming in K-series of SE




nopes no more..the next cybershot..will be the 8 mp giant..rumoured to be named the C912.. 

enjoy till then... me waiting for it..


----------



## Tech$oft (May 25, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Hehe yeah, even a 6000 bucks modded K750 sounds better than a 26000 bucks N series phone  Especially with stereo speakers and the equalizer patch



Hey listen how can u compare a high range phone to low budget phone and bytheways there are many nokia mid range phones can easily beat se k750i and i have se k750i , sound is crap , it sounds very loud but very irritating and nt clear and u talking abt comparing se k850i to n82 , as u knw n91 is the best sound phone and in all comparisons nokia is ahead , built quality , signal strength,music quality and camera quality . Nokia leads. Sony only for style not for quality , nokia is best for quality and for all se fans ipod is best in sound and if need best quality why dnt take good headphones.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2008)

^^^^ha ha ha..eat on that...


----------



## dtox (May 25, 2008)

Tech$oft said:


> Hey listen how can u compare a high range phone to low budget phone and bytheways there are many nokia mid range phones can easily beat se k750i and i have se k750i , sound is crap , it sounds very loud but very irritating and nt clear and u talking abt comparing se k850i to n82 , as u knw n91 is the best sound phone and in all comparisons nokia is ahead , built quality , signal strength,music quality and camera quality . Nokia leads. Sony only for style not for quality , nokia is best for quality and for all se fans ipod is best in sound and if need best quality why dnt take good headphones.



either u r lying or u dont have SE phone! .. i agree n91 sounds very good but modded k750i sounds equally good..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

+1


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 25, 2008)

> Hey listen how can u compare a high range phone to low budget phone


because its better in sound quality. range and budget are totally different. 



> and bytheways there are many nokia mid range phones can easily beat se k750i and i have se k750i , sound is crap , it sounds very loud but very irritating and nt clear


Well, i cant help it if your phone is faulty... you dont even know to recognize that your phone is faulty from the bad sound quality and ask for a replacement...  the quality in SE is quite good, and Im sure you can find many people who can confirm it. 



> and u talking abt comparing se k850i to n82


actually i didnt, at all. maybe you are referring to someone else?



> as u knw n91 is the best sound phone


you were just talking abt the n82, why sudden switch over to n91? 



> and in all comparisons nokia is ahead , built quality , signal strength,music quality and camera quality . Nokia leads.


we are talking about SOUND quality. SOUND. not build, signal, camera. SOUND. Get that into your head firmly before replying.



> Sony only for style not for quality , nokia is best for quality


well, looks like you are a nokia fanboy, shoulda realized it first 



> and for all se fans ipod is best in sound


erm.... you just spend 3/4th of the thread talking abt how nokia's the best in sound and now switch to ipod? dude you're quite confusing. whose fanboy are you anyway? clear that up before argueing.



> and if need best quality why dnt take good headphones.


well, the ear/headphones are immaterial for this discussion, since the main idea is how the player/phone outputs the sound to the 'phones, and not how the 'phones process it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## krazzy (May 26, 2008)

Well, it's not a complete victory for K850i as N81's Noise level and Dynamic range is better than K850i's which are actually two of the most important parameters of sound quality. Also where N81 (narrowly) loses to K850i in terms of sound quality it makes up by providing a 3.5mm headphone jack and dedicated music keys and remote in headset which are far more relevant and important in real life than frequency response graphs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2008)

Tests prove things.

If you say that XYZ rocks prove that...

ok Samsung phone sound equally good as iphone.. coz same Apple uses same chips.

Apple just assembles the core components that it buys from xyz companies and sells it as an iPod in a white container with apple logo on it.


----------



## vista__n00b (May 26, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> I pity u my friend.It seems u r the one who doesnt have a good ear for music.


LOL!!! You would pity a guy who doesn't have good ear for music? Then what would you do to a guy who doesn't have eyes to read simple text or even the basic IQ to analyse what is written? Oh and BTW...just to make it clear for your Pea sized brain...I meant you 


> Have u really listened to music on a n-81 or w950?.With which earphonse did u test? not the higher end ones i assume(shure,bose,sennheisser pricier ones).


I am not here to tell you which all headphones I have, cos some of them might simply be out of your reach (considering your comments regarding the phones and pmps) but it is a well known fact that any decent pmps (like iPod) would kick every mobile phones posterior in any listening tests...no issues!!! I am not saying that iPod sounds the best in pmps category (totally debatable) but anyone saying (or even worse...believing) that they sound worse then these mobile phones must be out of his/her senses.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

^^^the attack was on me to start with...i had clearly staed in my post that apple was miles behind pmps from cown and creatives.check my post if u want..i never compared the k850 to the ipod..gsmarena siad that the newer SE mobiles are quite close when it comes to quality to the ipod..well..i guess ur better than the experts..join gsmarena then..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2008)

^^^^^^ Agreed
These guys are experts, whatever they say is right, whatever tests prove is wrong and they should JOIN GSMARENA


----------



## Tech$oft (May 26, 2008)

@AMD
HEY I knw tht ur a se fan boy , i have seen many threads here in which you always support se. Don't talk about modding k750i to damn wxxx, we nokia beat you blue black.


----------



## vista__n00b (May 26, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^the attack was on me to start with...


Well then I m sorry for the misunderstanding but OP quoting me in his post got me confused.
Peace to the OP 


> ..i never compared the k850 to the ipod..


No because that wouldn't serve your purpose of demeaning nokia's products while pimping SE in yet another thread.





> gsmarena siad that the newer SE mobiles are quite close when it comes to quality to the ipod..well..i guess ur better than the experts..join gsmarena then..


gsmarena didn't say that SE mobiles are close to the iPods...they are saying that these mobiles beat the iPods completely. Now if you want to believe any such thing...then look for my comment about "senses".


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

Tech$oft said:


> @AMD
> HEY I knw tht ur a se fan boy , i have seen many threads here in which you always support se. Don't talk about modding k750i to damn wxxx, we nokia beat you blue black.



What are u talking about??do u know what u are posting...yes i support SE..so??
wats the big deal??

@vista..

i have nothing agaist u..gsmarena being the best cell review site in the world has said so..and acc to u..they said that SE betters the ipod...i dont think i should waste my time listening to ur crap then..i go by what the xpert says..not by what a noob(pun intended) says...

and i have no intention of looking thru ur posts..if u want to..then quote ur post again..not that i will refer to that anyway..lol..

and to all..watever i post..i provide you with suffient information and proofs to back it up..u nokia fanboys cant even come up with anything substantial..if u cant..then please keep quiet and dont make a fool of yourself..


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

well guys chill now


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

BTW how bout China phones music quality...??can ipod come closer


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 26, 2008)

These sites say  anything , on the other hand mobile-review.com says that n81 is better sounding then w960 !!!!  *www.mobile-review.com/review/n81-vs-w960-en.shtml 
How many sony fans can believe this?? I have heard from both this phones(k850 and n81) and both are same only if the total volume of n81  is kept on about 80% otherwise  if the sound volume is  full then n81 is louder and easily the winner . I have not heard from a modded k850 though .


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

^^^mobile review did not provide any proof whatsoever...no frequency graphs..nothing..baseless..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 26, 2008)

well proofs are provided when these phones were reviewed seperately . I will provide the links soon and in their review even nokia 5310 had better sound and sonic experience then latest walkman models from SE .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 26, 2008)

^^ amd shame on you... creating a big fight club esque topic and staying under covers 
I see techsoft hasnt still replied to my post... and he still insists on being a nokia fanboy...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 26, 2008)

ok here is the link , check it out *www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-n81-en.shtml#16

so according to mobile_review.com sound quality of n81 is as follows

*requency response (from 40 Hz to 15 kHz), dB:* 
+0.17, -1.35​ Average​ *Noise level, dB (A):* 
-84.8​         Good
*Dynamic    range, dB (A):*
84.2​         Good
*THD,    %:*
0.056​ Average​ *IMD,    %:*
0.062​ Good​ *Stereo    crosstalk, dB:*
-72.7​ Good​ *Intermodulation at 10 kHz**, %:*
0.133​ Average​
Here n81 is better then k850 and by the way even better then w960 .


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 26, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> I am not here to tell you which all headphones I have, cos some of them might simply be out of your reach (considering your comments regarding the phones and pmps) but it is a well known fact that any decent pmps (like iPod) would kick every mobile phones posterior in any listening tests...no issues!!! I am not saying that iPod sounds the best in pmps category (totally debatable) but anyone saying (or even worse...believing) that they sound worse then these mobile phones must be out of his/her senses.



Hey,noob no use arguing with u.So u dont even get a decent earphone and keep blabbering about i-pod's audio quality.It seems u have an ingrained prejudice against mobile phones and are not even willing to try them out.BTW,u r pea-sized brain cant even fathom how a really good music sounds.



vista__n00b said:


> LOL!!! You would pity a guy who doesn't have good ear for music? Then what would you do to a guy who doesn't have eyes to read simple text or even the basic IQ to analyse what is written?



Excuse me,who was the one who couldnt understand a simple freq resp table.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> ok here is the link , check it out *www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-n81-en.shtml#16
> 
> so according to mobile_review.com sound quality of n81 is as follows
> 
> ...




where is k850s?????check the gsmarena version of the k850..still the k850 beats it.. 

LOL!!!!


----------



## krazzy (May 26, 2008)

Mobile-Review had indeed given all the graphs and tables in the respective reviews of W960i and N81. In the comparison what they did, is what I believe is far more relevant, i.e. they used a group of people who listened to both the phones and then rated them. This gives a far better idea of the sound than any graph or table. This same technique they used in all their previous comparisons when RMAA tests weren't there.

As for comparison with dedicated music players like iPods is concerned, I think these players are still ahead of the mobile phones. However these phones have nearly caught up and in no time will surpass the quality of these dedicated music players. So much so that in a couple of years, there probably won't be any dedicated music players left and people will be using their cell phones for listening to music. Isn't that what happened to dedicated PDA's? Now nobody uses them anymore and our phones are our PDA's. Same will happen about dedicated cameras. Convergence is the way to go.


----------



## vista__n00b (May 27, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> i have nothing agaist u..gsmarena being the best cell review site in the world has said so..and acc to u..they said that SE betters the ipod...i dont think i should waste my time listening to ur crap then..i go by what the xpert says..not by what a noob(pun intended) says...


Talk about someone having not even a single ounce of brains and believing in everything that some random site talks about without using his common sense...





> u nokia fanboys cant even come up with anything substantial..if u cant..then please keep quiet and dont make a fool of yourself..


I guess it is clear to almost everyone on this forum that who is a fanboy and who is making a fool of himself by not being able to grasp even the simplest of facts!





			
				Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> Hey,noob no use arguing with u.So u dont even get a decent earphone and keep blabbering about i-pod's audio quality.It seems u have an ingrained prejudice against mobile phones and are not even willing to try them out.BTW,u r pea-sized brain cant even fathom how a really good music sounds.


hey "sH*it"han202...keep your mouth shut when you don't even know what someone else is using...alright? I don't have any prejudice against mobile phones or in favour of pmps...it is a common sense that should prevail in you kids. I wonder why you people can't see this simple thing. *Any mobile phone on this date cannot beat dedicated pmps in music playing capabilities!* What ever will happen tomorrow is for everyone to guess but this is the fact today. Why is it so hard for you people to accept?


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> I guess it is clear to almost everyone on this forum that who is a fanboy and who is making a fool of himself by not being able to grasp even the simplest of facts!


Yeah, its clear...Its you.....

You are the one who is not accepting what GSMArena has said - the simplest of facts....

First of all hear any Walkman fone or K850i....You'll automatically come to know the difference.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2008)

^^^^hey dude..this is not done...why are u calling others names??..

and we all can see whos the idiot here..so please shut up will u...

and what simple facts are u talking bout??

the fact that gsmarena said that modern phones bweat the **** out of pmps is too hard for u to grasp..i own an ipod and i can say that my k850 sounds better..it has better bass..but mayb a bit low on the highs and mids...and thats enuf to keep my phone on the benches

get a life dude..if u cant grasp the facts..put ur ipod to ur ear and chillax..dont call other names and get banned!!!

hey gagan..was nt fr u.. 

cheers to delhi..


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> hey "sH*it"han202...keep your mouth shut


Don't spoil anybody's name......



amd64_man2005 said:


> hey gagan..was nt fr u..
> 
> cheers to delhi..


Arrey yaar pata hai......


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 27, 2008)

Ok, Lord
ipod rulzzzz


----------



## vista__n00b (May 27, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^hey dude..this is not done...why are u calling others names??..


Hey dude this was not started by me. I have been talking in the simplest of terms when you people have been trying to attack anyone who talks against your beloved SE's





> the fact that gsmarena said that modern phones bweat the **** out of pmps is too hard for u to grasp..i own an ipod and i can say that my k850 sounds better..


You've gotta get your iPod serviced man or completely replaced. LOL!!!!





> get a life dude..


LOL!!! A guy who logs on an internet forum (?almost daily) through his computer to pimp SE mobile phones, is telling an infrequent user to get a life? That my dear sir is the joke of the century.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> LOL!!!!LOL!!! A guy who logs on an internet forum (?almost daily) through his computer to pimp SE mobile phones, is telling an infrequent user to get a life? That my dear sir is the joke of the century.




OMG!!!!!


i have nothing to say at that...either u are totally retarded..or have lost all common sense...
newaz..its my life and my job to decide what to do with it...if i support SE..i do it for a reason....
btw...ur not contradicting me when ur supporting ur ipod..u r contradicting gsmarena..so wateva u say agianst me in this post will be against that site..coz wateva i m saying is what they have actually said...u were telling sumthin??


----------



## vista__n00b (May 27, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> i have nothing to say at that...either u are totally retarded..or have lost all common sense...


LOL!!! Good one...I like it when people keep making personal comments while preaching to others not to do the same. Keep it up 


> btw...ur not contradicting me when ur supporting ur ipod..u r contradicting gsmarena..so wateva u say agianst me in this post will be against that site..coz wateva i m saying is what they have actually said...


I am not supporting "MY" iPod or contradicting some site or some user. I am supporting common sense...which seems to have clearly taken a back seat in here.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2008)

What is common sense??? have you ever touched a k850 leave alone hear it..??have u??

if u havent then please dont make baseless comments..

i m sorry for going personal..but ur crossing ur limit...


----------



## vista__n00b (May 27, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> What is common sense??? have you ever touched a k850 leave alone hear it..??have u??


Hehehe!!! You are once again making silly judgments about me 

Yes sir I have touched k850 (it was cold ...kidding). We are a huge (read..."joint") family with at least 13 high end phones in between us and no...all of them are not Nokia's cos we are not fanboys or fangirls (in my case). I have tried my "QC v2" headphones with every phone but I don't see anyone of them beating my 5th gen iPod...except my younger bro's 8GB iPhone. That thing simply rocks!

So please...don't just come in and start calling people mindless or that they are making "baseless" comments. It doesn't leave you in a very good light


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 27, 2008)

Ok enough of this , I am neither a nokia fan nor of that of sony . I  have used many products from both these brands like n91 , k750 , psp , w810 , father uses w960 , neighbour has k850 etc I am here to tell only the truth .  There is no phone brand present as of now that can touch the quality of an ipod . K850 and n81 are far behind . The  only phones that comes close is n91 and w950 (not w960 ) .If someone disagrees to this then i am sorry that you have not heard from the ipod. Even the iphone's sound quality is not good as the ipod . I agree that cowan has some brand that can beat ipod but they are not a phone . Regarding k850 and n81 any normal person who listens to both with the same headphone will agree that n81 is slightly good in music but overall k850 is a better phone since it is a cybershot . Honestly speaking there is no difference in sound quality in k850 or w960 ,w910 and many other SE brand , the only difference is the volume output .A dedicated 3.5mm jack makes a huge difference . There is no 3.5mm adapter that can use the full potential of the phones sound output , for this try listening to the music from the same phone with a bluetooth stereo headphones then u will see what i mean to say .Reviews from gsmarena or mobile-review.com are only subjective and actual checking is required to to test the capabilities of the phones .

Now , sony and nokia fans can continue to pull their hair and post vulgar comments about each other , smart people know the truth , they will just read and laugh at what these fanboys have to say .


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 27, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> hey "sH*it"han202...keep your mouth shut when you don't even know what someone else is using...alright?



LOL,now u have to resort to abusing to have ur point heard,pity.I am no SE fan,i never said that k-850 has a better audio quality than n-81.Neway,so u use qc v 2 (Bose QC 2 earphone?).Good.Atleast u formed ur own opinion by actual testing.Next time,mind ur etiquette.


----------



## dtox (May 27, 2008)

someone.. please read the entire thread post by post again.. its hilarious!! 

@amd64_man2005
i love these "notorious" threads that u start..


----------



## m-jeri (May 27, 2008)

@ALL...

Please...I am not a fanboy....I use iPhone..going to nokia....

But from my personal experience..in stock headphones ipod sounds average....and iphone too..

mind you...i am talking abt ipod,, It got GREAT sound qulaity ..i can hear all low..mid and high range..but sound is average on stock headphones..
if i plug my senheisser..the story changes..i used ipod..ipod nano..ipod touch and lots a music phones from SE and Nokia...

I can say, On lots a occasions i find some tracks sound better in phones that ipod...
i am not talking or comparing sony walkmans(not phones) and creative players...

All i want to say is when u change the earphones or music tracks u can see the quality of ipods,iphones,SE'phones and Nokia's crossfading...dont believe..try it....

as a stand alone player no competition to ipods..they are simple.....I am apple lover..hehehhh

@amd....

u are fan boy emperor..u know that..hehehhelove ur posts..keep em coming....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2008)

^^^lolzzz..thnx...aare mobile monster to isliye hi bana hai.. 

btw...if u see my post..i compared it to the n81 and not the ipod...but sumhow i get contradicted all the time..doesnt matter tho..i am game!!!!


----------



## m-jeri (May 27, 2008)

nah...i am answering some guys who said ipod is the king audio device.period....

like my earlier post..sound quality ALWAYS depends on earphone and sound track...


----------



## dtox (May 27, 2008)

madjeri said:


> like my earlier post..sound quality ALWAYS depends on earphone and sound track...



bollocks!! hardware does matter.. acc. to you, those low pass filters used for music production count for nothing??


----------



## m-jeri (May 27, 2008)

dtox said:


> bollocks!! hardware does matter.. acc. to you, those low pass filters used for music production count for nothing??




^^^CRAP....

why dont u understand something called implied stuff???

We are talking abt ipods,iphones,SE,Nokia....do i have to say in every post....
Please read all posts before u post a reply..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 27, 2008)

madjeri said:


> nah...i am answering some guys who said ipod is the king audio device.period....
> 
> like my earlier post..sound quality ALWAYS depends on earphone and sound track...



Yeah, with a good earphone and high quality sound track, the  sound quality improves dramatically in any pmp or music phone(ipod in particular as its default earphone cant be said to be even average).But, i still think that the higher end music phones sounds a bit better than i-pod nano.


----------



## dtox (May 28, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^CRAP....
> 
> why dont u understand something called implied stuff???
> 
> ...



yeah!! even phone use hardware only for music production, dont u know??!! nokia uses dedicated aic33 chip! ipod uses samsung based chips.. get ur facts straight!! hardware does matter!!


----------



## m-jeri (May 28, 2008)

dtox said:


> yeah!! even phone use hardware only for music production, dont u know??!! nokia uses dedicated aic33 chip! ipod uses samsung based chips.. get ur facts straight!! hardware does matter!!



WTF??????


I AM SAYING HARDWARE ALSO MATTERS...

before giving others "get ur facts straight!! " lingo..learn english..and better just check 
the meaning of implied.....

good god.....

We are talking abt ipods and SE phones and Nokia...they are the hardware..i suppose...
so dont  have to post abt them in everywhere..

People need to hear abt sound quality and my orginal post was about that....

earphones and sound track DO matter when u doing a comparison....


----------



## yogi7272 (May 28, 2008)

the so called better sounding phone does not even have a dedicated 3.5 mm jack ..


----------



## dtox (May 28, 2008)

madjeri said:


> WTF??????
> We are talking abt ipods and SE phones and Nokia...they are the hardware..i suppose...
> so dont  have to post abt them in everywhere..



i m not talking bout the entire phone/music player as a hardware.. but the dedicated music chips which make a difference..  every phone can be called a hardware but then again not every phone can play music can they?? and YES! u need to specify that.. thats y the starter of this thread has specifically mentioned "chipped n81" if u read carefully! 

anyway, i dont wanna fight over this coz its a very stupid topic to fight over..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

but i guess when gsmarena does a comparison that includes frequency charts..do u expect that they plug the earphones in and put them into the slot..comparison is done using advanced techniques and i dont think they will use different standards for different phones...
@yogi-to be fair to SE they need to sell their accessories too..so the fastport and lack of 3 .5 mm jack...and wel..they provide us with HPM-70 headphones while nokia provide their buyers with roadside crap...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> the so called better sounding phone does not even have a dedicated 3.5 mm jack ..



Are you talking about the sony phone? You obviously havent used it... It comes with a HPM 72 which has a 3.5MM jack.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 28, 2008)

^^^ 
i was talking abt the 3.5mm jack on the phone itself ..  and who uses those stock nokia earphones when u can have creative ep 630 which sounds much better than any hpm xx headset .. have checked it on my modded k750i as well as k790i ..


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

I'll prefer to plug my headphones straight into my player than connecting it to an adaptor and adding noise into the sound along the way. 

Also most headphones have atleast a 3 feet wire length and when you add the length of the adaptor the mess created is unbelievable. Plugging the headphones straight in to the phone reduces the mess created by the wires.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 28, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> but i guess when gsmarena does a comparison that includes frequency charts..do u expect that they plug the earphones in and put them into the slot..comparison is done using advanced techniques and i dont think they will use different standards for different phones...
> @yogi-to be fair to SE they need to sell their accessories too..so the fastport and lack of 3 .5 mm jack...and wel..they provide us with HPM-70 headphones while nokia provide their buyers with roadside crap...



That is what i meant to say , these test are done by checking the sound output through the phone chip or amplifier , these tests does not include plugging in headphones and checking the sound quality through  it . Now when the phone does not have a proper 3.5mm jack than we will have to use the original headphones or a 3.5mm adapter . When we use an adapter no matter how good or expensive it is there is a slight loss in frequency responce , noise level and stereo crosstalk , in other words there will be loss in sound quality and you wont get the exact audio quality as the readings mentioned . The lack of 3.5mm jack was the main reason why phones from samsung like u600 failed to deliever the musical goods even when the test readings were excellent  . No 3.5mm adapter can give 100% sound output as mentioned .


----------



## m-jeri (May 28, 2008)

dtox said:


> i m not talking bout the entire phone/music player as a hardware.. but the dedicated music chips which make a difference..  every phone can be called a hardware but then again not every phone can play music can they?? and YES! u need to specify that.. thats y the starter of this thread has specifically mentioned "chipped n81" if u read carefully!
> 
> anyway, i dont wanna fight over this coz its a very stupid topic to fight over..




:s....

Yeas Einstein..bravo..ooh i missed chip...ooh..i forgot all phones cant play mp3..

should i say ok baba....

anyways pointless lame stupid argument....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> That is what i meant to say , these test are done by checking the sound output through the phone chip or amplifier , these tests does not include plugging in headphones and checking the sound quality through  it . Now when the phone does not have a proper 3.5mm jack than we will have to use the original headphones or a 3.5mm adapter . When we use an adapter no matter how good or expensive it is there is a slight loss in frequency responce , noise level and stereo crosstalk , in other words there will be loss in sound quality and you wont get the exact audio quality as the readings mentioned . The lack of 3.5mm jack was the main reason why phones from samsung like u600 failed to deliever the musical goods even when the test readings were excellent  . No 3.5mm adapter can give 100% sound output as mentioned .




can you please link us to any such source that says so??if not then i guess its better not to comment on that....well..i am yet to find a website that does not tout the samsung phones to be one of the best in the business...samsung is still the second largest manufacturer of cellphones..i dunno where u got that info..anyways..

so for nokia guys its like..when u cant beat em..attack them from watevr way possible .lol....the technology SE uses in its phone manufactured in japan is still way ahead of what nokia has ever sued..BRAVIA screens,20 million colors,exmor xensors for cams used in DSLRs...shame they havent utilized the technology yet in the european market..but its not long waiting anymore...

cheers...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 28, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> can you please link us to any such source that says so??if not then i guess its better not to comment on that....well..i am yet to find a website that does not tout the samsung phones to be one of the best in the business...samsung is still the second largest manufacturer of cellphones..i dunno where u got that info..anyways..
> 
> so for nokia guys its like..when u cant beat em..attack them from watevr way possible .lol....the technology SE uses in its phone manufactured in japan is still way ahead of what nokia has ever sued..BRAVIA screens,20 million colors,exmor xensors for cams used in DSLRs...shame they havent utilized the technology yet in the european market..but its not long waiting anymore...
> 
> cheers...


I dont know who i am arguing with , so far as for my article regarding 3.5mm adapter , i have learned about it during my engineering studies regarding sound frequencies ( i will provide you with some links) . As for the samsung products read reviews of u600 carefully on mobile-review.com or gsmarena . Learn something about amplifiers from Bang&Olufsen before commenting . And regarding sony , I am not againts it , i have many sony products like k750 and psp which i really admire but even if i like it i dont go on telling people to buy these products and bluff about them . All products no matter which brand they represent have their ups and downs . I am only interested in better product not the brand unlike you .We all in this forum should appreciate better product and not a particular brand .


----------



## dtox (May 28, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I dont know who i am arguing with , so far as for my article regarding 3.5mm adapter , i have learned about it during my engineering studies regarding sound frequencies ( i will provide you with some links) . As for the samsung products read reviews of u600 carefully on mobile-review.com or gsmarena . Learn something about amplifiers from Bang&Olufsen before commenting . And regarding sony , I am not againts it , i have many sony products like k750 and psp which i really admire but even if i like it i dont go on telling people to buy these products and bluff about them . All products no matter which brand they represent have their ups and downs . I am only interested in better product not the brand unlike you .We all in this forum should appreciate better product and not a particular brand .



TAALIA!! bravo!! good philosophical post  +1 to ur post .. completely agree


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

^^^^u r going offtopic...where does amplifiers come in now??..an amplifier is embedded in a phone and i have no idea how the usage of a 3.5mm adapter detoriates the sound quality...and there are more to amplifiers than bang&olufsen..as far as i know they do not produce for mobile handsets..

but somehow my hpm-70 sounds better on the k850 with the adapter plugged in than on the n82..weird...

as for a brand..i have used a nokia and a samsung...but i prefer sony...and when it comes to the turth..i wont give up..
its more easy for u to balst me off..this being a Nokia centric forum..but...i am yet to see anyone coming with sold proof against my statements...when ever i quote something it has been ignored and the crap is turned on again..as if i care neway..

btw..good for u..psp phone to be launched Q1 2009...


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

From Mobile-Review (N95 8GB review):



> At the end of the day, a standard audio jack is an integral piece of any music-minded solution. It doesn’t matter how good your adapter looks, or how functional it is – any adapter is a wall separating you from a superior sonic experience.
> 
> Just like the original Nokia N95, the 8Gb edition allows you to plug in custom earphones into the 3,5 mm jack on the casing or into the socket found on the remote control. Personally, I prefer the former way, and generally, from the perspective of audio quality, that’s the best way to go.



*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-n95-8gb-en.shtml


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 28, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^u r going offtopic...where does amplifiers come in now??..an amplifier is embedded in a phone and i have no idea how the usage of a 3.5mm adapter detoriates the sound quality...and there are more to amplifiers than bang&olufsen..as far as i know they do not produce for mobile handsets..



OK got you , you dont know anything nor you have any knowledge about what i have posted , you only like to post good about SE .  I feel like laughing . 

And regarding psp phone , ya i am interested about it but sad that it didnt launch any earlier since i have allready buyed a psp slim .


----------



## m-jeri (May 28, 2008)

As a fanboy, one cannot afford to become engaged in a protracted argument, because their carefully constructed lack of sense may be torn apart under a spotlight. 


-- Quoted from a friends signature in another forum. Modified for this situation


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> as far as i know they do not produce for mobile handsets..



LOL! Have you been sleeping? Several Samsung phones have B & O amplifiers.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

say whatever...if it hadnt been for me the only phone that would have been ever discussed here would have been the n82 and the brand only nokia...lol...i love it..

as for rohan..u mean to say that the hpm-70 does not any amplifier embedded in it??..okk...that makes great sense.thank you..please care to mention why the hpm-70 sounds louder tahn most headphones and has better bass??...

@krazzy-nice link..


----------



## ring_wraith (May 28, 2008)

Hey! Everybody! Does anyone even realize that specs derived from tests such as these hardly matter? 

Lets take an example shall we? The iPod Nano's specs beat Sony's walkman series of DAPs. However, the sony is considered by many audiophiles the best portable source known to man, with the only real arguement being that the Cowon might be a bit better due to its purity as compared to sony's Warm signature. 

I own a creative Zen, and have heard almost every iPod, ranging from the shuffle to the iTouch, and I can confidently say that the iPods, especially the iTouch come nowhere near close to beating the Zen or even my old w810i in terms of SQ. 

When it comes to SQ, subjective testing >>>>> specs.


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> as for rohan..u mean to say that the hpm-70 does not any amplifier embedded in it??..okk...that makes great sense.thank you..please care to mention why the hpm-70 sounds louder tahn most headphones and has better bass??...



Dude whatever gave you the idea that headphones have built-in amplifiers in them? Its an absolutely hilarious idea. The amplifiers are built in to the phone or the player. This amplified sound is then sent to the speakers which is then played back. HPM-70 have no built-in amplifier in them. I've even opened the set that I had. There was nothing inside. The HPM-70 sound louder because the SE phones are tuned to work with these phones so that they perform their best with this speakers. The bass is better because its the inherant tendency of these headphones to boost the lower frequencies. All speakers in a way alter the original sound and the best ones are the ones which represent the sound in its truest form without altering any frequency.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

aaah got it..thanx for clearing my misconception..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 28, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> as for rohan..u mean to say that the hpm-70 does not any amplifier embedded in it??..okk...that makes great sense.thank you..please care to mention why the hpm-70 sounds louder tahn most headphones and has better bass??...


Well you havent yet understood the concept and function of an amplifier but anyway the hpm has a good 3.5mm adapter but even then it does not make full use of the phones music potential , for proof try using any normal bluetooth stereo headsets  on the same phone and check which one sounds better . There is no obstacle like 3.5mm adapter and hence bluetooth headphones sounds better . Try this experiment with any mobile .I have tried it on w960 using hpm adapter connected to my ep630 and then heard the same song on motorola s9 and s9 was way ahead in sound quality , but we all know ep630 is better then s9 in general . This shows how 3.5mm adapter is a huge bottleneck .


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Well you havent yet understood the concept and function of an amplifier but anyway the hpm has a good 3.5mm adapter but even then it does not make full use of the phones music potential , for proof try using any normal bluetooth stereo headsets  on the same phone and check which one sounds better . There is no obstacle like 3.5mm adapter and hence bluetooth headphones sounds better . Try this experiment with any mobile .I have tried it on w960 using hpm adapter connected to my ep630 and then heard the same song on motorola s9 and s9 was way ahead in sound quality , but we all know ep630 is better then s9 in general . This shows how 3.5mm adapter is a huge bottleneck .



Dude Rohan you seem to be having a misconception just like amd. Even though bluetooth stereo headsets have no wires that does not mean they sound better than wired headphones. Quite the opposite actually. In bluetooth stereo headsets, before the sound is sent from the phone to the headset, the sound is compressed so that the data that is sent is smaller which prevents the lagging of sound. This compressed data is then received at the headset and then uncompressed and played back. Now what happens is that this compressing and uncompressing of data results in loss in sound quality as the methods involved aren't perfectly lossless. Nowadays obviously there has been an advancement and the technique has been improved but still there is a small loss in sound quality. This is exactly the reason why audiophiles don't use wireless headphones even if they're made by a company like Sennheiser because of the loss in sound quality. For now wired headphones are still the best. And the shorter the wire, the better.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

^^exactly..the basic trnaspehr rate through bluetooth is 2.1 mbit per second...which is much lower than that of wired headsets..as a result much of the detail is left behind in sonic transpher from the hpone to the headset...with the advent of Bluetooth 3..the bottlenecks will dissapear with transpher rates ranking to more than 15 mbits/sec..differentiating between normal and bluetooth headsets would be tough then...

and how on earth did the s9 come tops over the hpm 70??thts pure crap..either u dont have a sound for music..or ur ahead of the time..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Dude Rohan you seem to be having a misconception just like amd. Even though bluetooth stereo headsets have no wires that does not mean they sound better than wired headphones.


That was not what i was trying to say , try to understand that i was referring to 3.5mm adapter . Wired headphones sure sound better then bluetooth stereo headphones but i war trying to explain the obstacle created by a 3.5mm headphone adapter .
clear?

@amd64_man....
First read my post clearly and then comment . I said that i used the hpm 3.5mm adapter on w960 to connect it with ep630 .The sound quality of ep-630  which was  connected   to w960  through the  adapter was not as good as the s9 .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

First of all the audio signal thru the 3.5mm jack is analogue whereas in bluetooth transmission, its digital. In a bluetooth transmission the low transfer rate can be a bottleneck. But for a 35mm jack, there s nothin like bottleneck, coz there cant be a bottleneck for an analogue signal.
But surenny, the audio signal quality deteriorates  when it passes thru the copper cable nd the 3.5mm connector. In order to minimize this gold platinf nd OFCs are used. And SE phones cables are OFC[Oxygen free copper which is the best in carrying audio signal with least loss due to absense of impurities like oxygen molecules] nd the 3.5mm female[on the fast port] nd male [on HPM 70 or EP 630]. So naturally there will be least chance of signal loss or noise.
But the HPM-70's impedance is bit lower than EP 630. Its due to the coil resistance inside the speaker driver. Also the speaker driver's magnet quality matter, like neodimium magnets is best for speaker purposes.
A bluetooth headset on the other hand needs amp on headset as it shud be pre amped after converting to analog for speakers. It has already lost some quality while conversion, so the the quality will depend mainly on the amp quality nd the speaker driver[includes coil material, diaphram dimension, nd magnet quality]. Some bluetooth headset produce good sound coz it can amp nd do some processing on the analog audio[it has got its own batter power but 3.5mm jack has limitation in power it receives from the pin].

So what i mean to say is that transmission thru cable is nyday better nd cost effective as same quality on wireless media will need much more ckts,precessing nd amping to attain same quality.


@rohan_mhtr
u cant just compare the quality of different player/phones on reference with a bluetooth headset coz its quality depends on what level of compression the ADC in phone uses to transmit the media.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

^^^brilliant post man.. +++++1


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

thnx

i forgot to add some points which really matter

the earbud type ear/headphones wud feel much powerful to our ears than earphones. It isolates the background noise with a rubber or soft silicon cup which does its job real well. For first time users, it wud feel like a new world, completely isolated from world nd wud feel like he has entered a world of music[ONLY FOR FIRST TIME USERS OF EARBUDTYPE]. That type of earbuds even if not perfect in producing all frequencies[ just  in case] in balance, we wud feel like real good. Mainly coz it 'traps' the sound nd the silicon bud too has a role in producing some bass. The punching air when collided with the silicon[acts as a diaphram] which is airtight inside ears produce additional bass. U can feel the bass is reduced to 30~40 % if u keep the earbuds one mm away from ears enuf gap for air to enter spoiling the airtight 'theater' like experience.
Such earbuds usually dun have large diaphrams producing bass. It just produces bass by pushing air which in turn is converted to bass by the isolator.
The speakers in those earbuds will be underpowered compared to earphones like Apples,Nokia nd SE's K series earphones.
Also the earbud type one will consume less power than similar performance earphone type at same volume nd equalizer levels.

If u want best in market earbud type ones, then these are some from brands like Klipsch, Altec nd Creative Aurvana, Bose etc[some one which will cost as much as a cowon player ]


And if the real quality has to be compared, then the audio out of each device has to be directly connected to a Audio Spectrum Analyzer. 
And an xtreme 1-1 comparison b/w two already good performing players isn't fair, coz when we dig deep into this word 'performance' it actually means wat sounds best to our ears which might vary from person to person.
And if someone who is get used with his player[which managed to impress him much], wont sometimes find some other player[which someone might argue to be better than the former] that impressive coz it wont be the kinda sound he prefers.

Some people like heavy bass pumped to their drums while some like crymbals to be drilled thru their ears. Btw Y shud we want to prove others???Its gud enuf if we[me or he ] is/are satisfied to a gud extend with it.

BTW, i was extremely satisfied with my old W700i and HPM-70 until the phone fall dead[after a small accident] nd my HPM-70 was stolen from classroom[  ].

I like SE phones very much especially in budget catogory [other are also too gud], coz of its sound quality[im not saying its best but really gud for the price] it offers along with other usual stuffs.
Now im planning on a K550i nd use custom acoustics nd use my older HPM-70's fast port connector[ it was not stolen] with my EP-630, until i finish by studies.
Maybe in near future i can get a clipsch earbuds + a cowon


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 28, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> First of all the audio signal thru the 3.5mm jack is analogue whereas in bluetooth transmission, its digital. In a bluetooth transmission the low transfer rate can be a bottleneck. But for a 35mm jack, there s nothin like bottleneck, coz there cant be a bottleneck for an analogue signal.
> But surenny, the audio signal quality deteriorates  when it passes thru the copper cable nd the 3.5mm connector. In order to minimize this gold platinf nd OFCs are used. And SE phones cables are OFC[Oxygen free copper which is the best in carrying audio signal with least loss due to absense of impurities like oxygen molecules] nd the 3.5mm female[on the fast port] nd male [on HPM 70 or EP 630]. So naturally there will be least chance of signal loss or noise.
> But the HPM-70's impedance is bit lower than EP 630. Its due to the coil resistance inside the speaker driver. Also the speaker driver's magnet quality matter, like neodimium magnets is best for speaker purposes.
> A bluetooth headset on the other hand needs amp on headset as it shud be pre amped after converting to analog for speakers. It has already lost some quality while conversion, so the the quality will depend mainly on the amp quality nd the speaker driver[includes coil material, diaphram dimension, nd magnet quality]. Some bluetooth headset produce good sound coz it can amp nd do some processing on the analog audio[it has got its own batter power but 3.5mm jack has limitation in power it receives from the pin].
> ...


Yup thanks for the imfo , but i was comparing the sound quality of the headphones via 3.5mm adapter and not the bluetooth device .


----------



## dtox (May 28, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> thnx
> 
> i forgot to add some points which really matter
> 
> ...




u hav nailed it man!! had u posted this earlier we would have avoided 4 pages of pointless discussion!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

it took me 4 days to read the whole discussion.


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

Awesome post dude. Take 8 days from now on but post such things.  
krazzy's last posts were good too.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 28, 2008)

@dOm1naTOr,
Gr8 posts.I had always thought that the in-ear phones would provide better sound quality in the lower-end.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

thnx guys


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

this thread is going to be the one which is going to be featured in digit in the upcoming month

this thread is too funny 

and many people's are making a fool of themselves i will not mention there username.

i just wanted to know how is the sound quality of N73 ME which i own

and do not start jumping on me like monkeys n73 is **** SE is far ahead i just wanted to know is my phone in the race or not ?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2008)

krates said:


> this thread is going to be the one which is going to be featured in digit in the upcoming month
> 
> this thread is too funny
> 
> ...



+1 

Such threads are intresting to read when you have time to kill.
Thanks to krazzy & dominator for imparting some good knowledge 
I think from now onwards, I will make a pdf copy of such threads & read them to later in my life.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

N73 ME is a nice phone if music is concerned. But u need to pair it with a better earphones like EP-630 which is for as low as 800 bucks.


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

i today bought EP-50 for 200rs this earphone simply rocks

the dullness which i was getting from n73 ME earphone has been fixed by using this

there is only one prob

the length of earphone is NOW about 3 metre gr


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

U cud have bought HPM-70 greymarket ones for 300/- which is much better.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2008)

^^^then the length would have been 40 cm..hes using an N73...u cant use the adapter..only the earphones which are not too long..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 28, 2008)

HPM-70 grey market ones sound pathetic.(maybe better than ep-50).To make decent use of ur N73-ME buy at least an ep-630 @ Rs 800.Make sure that its genuine.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 28, 2008)

This is a great thread with some great posts which give u a lot of knowledge...

I was unaware abt a lot of things previously which have been clarified after reading the posts.....


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> krazzy's last posts were good too.



Maska mat laga. Mujhe yaad hai tune mujhe panvati kaha in IPL thread.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

Greymarket ones are genuine ones but w/o bill nd warranty. Most shops sell imitations or fake one saying its a greymarket ones.
Just listen few tracks nd u can find the odd one out.
Real greymarket ones sounds same as genuine ones. I myself bought one for my friend for 400/-[bit high] which sounds same as original. But i saw few fake ones also for much lower price.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

arre someone thank me for creating the thread too.. 

heres a freebie..dint feel like making a new thread..

the SE p5i-the uiq flagship

5mp cam
uiq 3.3
gps
wifi
qwerty keypad etc etc

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aceN_NYSmJ8&fmt=18


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

^Arey tu to star hai yaar.  
Arey krazzy sir I was joking. But do support RR now. I cant see that Warney taking the cup. 
Aur thode aise ache post kar.


----------



## dtox (May 29, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> arre someone thank me for creating the thread too..
> 
> heres a freebie..dint feel like making a new thread..
> 
> ...




lol.. dude u can replace hrithik roshan as brand ambassador of sony eriksson (i hope u can dance) ... i am gonna personally mail them and ask them to pay you for advertising and publicising SE fones.. atleast on this forum..  he he


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 29, 2008)

dtox said:


> lol.. dude u can replace hrithik roshan as brand ambassador of sony eriksson (i hope u can dance) ... i am gonna personally mail them and ask them to pay you for advertising and publicising SE fones.. atleast on this forum..  he he


+1
By the way great post by dominator and krazzy , keep them coming .


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

sure..waiting for SE,s call then..


----------



## yogi7272 (May 29, 2008)

n73m sound very good through headset provided u use it with creative ep 630..which costs 750-800 bucks ..totally worth the price u pay for it .. also motorola s9 stereo bluetooth  headset sounds very good when used with n73m .. the default headset provided by nokia is crap ..


----------



## vilas_patil (May 29, 2008)

@amd64_man2005 Your this tread invited so many informative posts from members, it proved to be a good knowledge sharing place.
Actually speaking, your 'Never Die" directly or indirectly it prompted members to dig the information deeply and present it over here which is useful to all of us.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 29, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Greymarket ones are genuine ones but w/o bill nd warranty. Most shops sell imitations or fake one saying its a greymarket ones.
> Just listen few tracks nd u can find the odd one out.
> Real greymarket ones sounds same as genuine ones. I myself bought one for my friend for 400/-[bit high] which sounds same as original. But i saw few fake ones also for much lower price.



Well,i'd thought that u were referring to the "first-quality" earphones(that's what they call it here) which sadly is what is available here.I searched every single shop for a genuine one but didnt find any,so thought that it wasn't available.My mistake.The price varies from rs 150-350(fake-first quality) here.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

vilas_patil said:


> @amd64_man2005 Your this tread invited so many informative posts from members, it proved to be a good knowledge sharing place.
> Actually speaking, your 'Never Die" directly or indirectly it prompted members to dig the information deeply and present it over here which is useful to all of us.



LOL...i m not finished yet.. 

and ur right.."never say die"....thnx to all the members for making this thread a success..but sumhow..the original topic was displaced and got into something totally different..lol..

newaz..count me in for more such threads..


----------



## m-jeri (May 29, 2008)

^^^

fanboy alert........ 

@amd

u have to write that last sentence like this

count me in for more "SE rocks and all others suck$" threads..  

and i am VERy sure u mean that..hehhehhe


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

^^^^well...have u ever seen me slanging others or wrongly criticizing any other cell i havent used???

i like SE and i like to make myself clear...i will give my reasons as to why SE roks...but me being the soul SE supporter in this forum is termed as a fanboy....so many nokia guys try to slam SE..they r not termed as fanboys coz they are the majority..hope u get my point cheers...


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 29, 2008)

You are not alone amd.

Even I personally always like (love) SE phones ...

At the same time, I never fail to accept if any other phone is better than SE.

In fact, I was ("am") longing to buy SE K850i ... But, a lot is being discussed that n82 is way better than K850. 
As such, I am only waiting for SE to make quick corrections and cover up the lost ground as soon as possible so that I can call myself a proud owner of K850i !!!
Else perhaps, I'll have to go with Nokia !!!

But ... definitely, SE ROCKS !!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 30, 2008)

^^+1, me too is a supporter of SE, but I accept gud models from other brands too.....


----------



## ico (May 30, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> You are not alone amd.


Yeah..I'm also a SE supporter...


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

Me too


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^...

birds of same feather flock together.....

or shall is say guys with same phone companys hang out together....


waiting for my next phone...who knows...maybe a SE.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^seems ur experienced...I guess you hangout with people having the same TV or Microwave brand..


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 2, 2008)

oy.....i do.....


its all sony all the way for me..hehhehehe


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jun 2, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^...
> or shall is say guys with same phone companys hang out together....



In case you'r referring to me, let me make it clear that I own a Moto Razr Z3 !!! 
And yes, I am a proud owner of it. In fact, many say that K750i has the best 2 mp camera but, I always felt that Z3 takes better pics !


----------



## dead (Jun 2, 2008)

For me , ipod sounds way better than any cell phone .


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 2, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> In case you'r referring to me, let me make it clear that I own a Moto Razr Z3 !!!
> And yes, I am a proud owner of it. In fact, many say that K750i has the best 2 mp camera but, I always felt that Z3 takes better pics !



k750i is infact the best 2 mp camera phone out there ..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 2, 2008)

I think its K550 with best 2mp cam than k750


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jun 2, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> k750i is infact the best 2 mp camera phone out there ..


I am in no mood to argue with you. Maybe k750i takes good pics. But, Z3 is not behind.
I'll just post a few pics. And you judge it yourself. 
But please don't start a Z3 vs K750 war?

*img75.imageshack.us/img75/8055/1710071055av6.th.jpg


*img206.imageshack.us/img206/158/1810071554kv6.th.jpg


*img142.imageshack.us/img142/4025/2312071801gv7.th.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

lol...now its moto vs SE..none with samsung here??


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 2, 2008)

hmmm....

not possible...moto never was good at cam dept....
me being a v3i user....and that too with k750....nope....

Its the SE 2 MP phone cam default...moto simple dont have competition...


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

moto rockr has got a very good cam


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^yikes..will fall off my seat now...moto rokr??...ummm...


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

in 2mp range it has got a good cam 

sample pic

*www.mobiletracker.net/archives/images/motorola-rokr-e1-camera.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 2, 2008)

its clearly visible that the main subject is not focused. Its the leaf thats more focussed.
Is it an infinite focus type? ie no autofocus?
Such snaps shud be taken on macro mode on autofocus or manual focus cams, then it wud really become awesome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think W810i has a better camera than K750i.

I think W810i has a better camera than K750i.
Both the phones are same hardware wise though.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I think W810i has a better camera than K750i.
> 
> Both the phones are same hardware wise though.


I think its camera is identical to K750i.....??


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I think its camera is identical to K750i.....??



That's what I said,
Both the phone have identical hardware(Camera)..
I think the W810i has good camera drivers compared to K750i..
I have a few pics & found pics from W810i to be excellent....
And that too not by a small margin, but a huge one...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 2, 2008)

810i's cam lens has a blue tint, nd K750i has yellow. So K750 wud be beter for indors too while 810 has n edge on outdoors. 
Also on screen, 810's photos looks more awesome due to its higher screen quality.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 2, 2008)

I never liked Moto's camera pics. For me they are average at best. And nowhere close to K750i's. We'll have to wait for the Moto-Kodak phone to come to see some good pics from Moto phones.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=106217

motot 5 mp without autofocus..lolzzzzzzz


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2008)

Mercury HT6700 5.1 surround speaker system:

6700 Watts PMPO Sub-Woofer System
12 Watts RMS Per Channel - Satellite
• 25 Watts RMS Wooden Sub-Woofer
Satellite ImpeDriver: 25 Watts R.M.S.
Impedence: 8 Ohm
Subwoofer Driver: 25 Watts R.M.S.
Satellite Drivers: 50W R.M.S. 5 x 10 Watts R.M.S. 


Logitech X-540:

Subwoofer: 25 watts RMS 
Satellites: 45 watts RMS (2 x 7.4W front, 15.4W centre, 2 x 7.4W rear)


Now, tell me which one is better? 

Mercury speaker has much more power and more features like FM Radio, wireless remote control.

If you accept Mercury, that means you do not know anything about audio and if you accept Logitech, that means specs doesn't matter, its the real output that matters.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

Give the thread link amd. Esato doesnt allow hotlinking.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

^that...the mobile looks is not appealing


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2008)

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=170629


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Mercury HT6700 5.1 surround speaker system:
> 
> 6700 Watts PMPO Sub-Woofer System
> 12 Watts RMS Per Channel - Satellite
> ...


lol
have a coffee, buddy


----------



## krates (Jun 3, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> lol
> have a coffee, buddy



+1


----------



## lighthouse911 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know why you guys are arguing. . Music is very much a subjective quality. .      Imho the best music phones in the market are n81, 5310 , i450 and to a certain extent  w890. That is among the phones i have heard myself . Overall 5310 seems to be best but n81 is louder


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 28, 2008)

Stop bumping old threads aka fires.


----------

